# Moving to KL



## mawa (May 7, 2010)

Hi all,

My husband, son (7months) and I are moving to KL in August this year 2012. We are Irish and hoping to live in the Bangsar South area of KL. We would be very much interested in meeting up with some other Irish or English / US expats living in KL also. We will be living in KL for 12 months + depending on contract with work etc.... 

We are going to travel over for a week in June to find accommodation etc.. Can anyone recommend good places to live in the Bangsar South area? Is there a lot of English speaking expats living in this area of KL? Would anyone be willing to meet up for a five minute introduction?

Could anyone tell me also about childcare in KL what is it like or would anyone recommend a certain type?

Looking forward to meeting with other expats  .

MAWA


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to meet up for a five minute introduction?

Maybe someone might be eager to engage in a skype conversation rather than a face-face meet.

Can anyone recommend good places to live in the Bangsar South area?
In case of emergencies, I suggest that you find a good fit in playschool, then look for accommodations near to it (arrange commute/drive to husband's job) as transportation grid around KL is constantly congested by countless single occupant vehicles.

childcare in KL what is it like or would anyone recommend a certain type?
it varies according to your specs. Some parents prefer continual education opportunities where playschool kids are automatically given priority in sister primary schools. some playschools are affliated with international school standards/ Malaysia tri/bi-lingual-educational systems etc. 

A good start?
Contact young parents at your husband's corporation/division, as longer staying Malaysian expats will be one source of great helps.
Try will be


----------



## modds (Jun 11, 2012)

I've got a friend who's going out with an Irish guy, and they love in Bangsar. I'll try to contact them for you.


----------



## modds (Jun 11, 2012)

modds said:


> I've got a friend who's going out with an Irish guy, and they love in Bangsar. I'll try to contact them for you.


Sorry, LIVE, not LOVE. But I'm sure they love each other


----------



## peterteh (Jul 23, 2012)

modds said:


> Sorry, LIVE, not LOVE. But I'm sure they love each other


you are quite funny


----------

